
Free legal documents for entrepreneurs - gasull
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/08/03/free-legal-documents-for-entrepreneurs/
======
mistermann
This looks very interesting, something I need just at the moment. Anyone out
there informed about legal issues enough to give an opinion on this, good or
bad?

~~~
grellas
Any documentation that comes out of a firm like Orrick will be first class (I
have done startups for years and know the difference).

------
pedalpete
Great to see a legal team get involved in the community like this and offer a
helping hand. I'm sure it will be good for there business in the long run.

